# 1st Try With Side Bacon In GOLIATH !!!



## goliath (Dec 1, 2013)

this is the 2nd time i have smoked bacon. 1st time was in my MES 30", cut it into 3 and put it on the racks. turned out real nice... no complaints other than a little salty... people know me well enough to not complain though cause then they are off the goodwill list ...   ha ha ha

this time i cured the whole slabs, skin on with a dry rub again. seems to have turned out top drawer again !!!

cured for 2 weeks in large vacuum pack bags flipping everyday. then soaked in ice water 1 hour. test fry was good. hung in the smoker overnight with the fan on it.

cold smoked 12 hours at 60 degrees as its cold here now. then put the heat up to 170 and got an IT of 130. shut everything down and left it in the smoker again with the fan on.

its cut in 1/3rds, wrapped in saran wrap and in the fridge till wednesday and will slice it then and have a test fry....

had to have a taste as the wife is from Austria and this is like heaven to her, a thin slice raw and mmmm    mmmm   good with a bit of rye bread, thats actually more the way it is eaten there.

will add more pics after the slice and fry is finished













speck1.jpg



__ goliath
__ Dec 1, 2013


----------



## goliath (Dec 1, 2013)

and today is back ribs on the MES 30", doing the 3-2-1 method once again. MAN I LOVE THIS SMOKING BBQ THINGY ...   HA HA HA
thank god for all the southern cooking shows that a fella from the great white north can watch on TV a get some great ideas !!!!!!!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 1, 2013)

That is some nice bacon!!


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice looking slabs hanging there!


----------



## dave17a (Dec 2, 2013)

Come on down to Mo. We smoke it all the time Least in my parts. Havn't done fish yet but that is next.  Try to keep going to next level which is going on for me right now. Having drawbacks to smoke, but waitng to finish my new cold smoker, pretty close.


----------



## goliath (Dec 4, 2013)

whats left after the vultures got at me ...  LOL
sliced up nice and tastes great too.

i will have to admit that a REAL slicer is worth every penny compared to fighting with our little old plastic Sunbeam. picked this beast up used but it just keeps purring right thru and does nice even slices. table of it is just a bit short to do full length of the slab so i 1/2 it width wise and make short slices..













BACON1.jpg



__ goliath
__ Dec 4, 2013


















BACON2.jpg



__ goliath
__ Dec 4, 2013


















BACON3.jpg



__ goliath
__ Dec 4, 2013


----------



## moneymike (Dec 4, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------

